# Craftsman 150 drill press



## Wdnich (Aug 24, 2014)

Been trying to get hold of guy for a week. He did not have a price, just email contact. Finally answered me, and went and looked at it. I ended up with it for $75. It has the wrong size belt, and one pulley is cracked, but motor is quiet as a mouse when running.
















Has original foot pedal switch. I am going to clean it up grease everything, rewire the motor, put in an additional on/off switch.

I have always liked these drill presses. Spindle on this one is nice and tight. Just really needs a good cleaning.


----------



## JimDawson (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice find!


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 24, 2014)

Very cool!  I love the older tools with an "art deco" styling, the "bakelite" (at least it looks like it) handles are just the icing on the cake.

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## george wilson (Aug 26, 2014)

I have that same drill press,but from 1963,in "smoke gray" color. I bought it new. Older models even have a tilting table.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice score. It kindof remindes me of an aint eater.:thinking:


----------



## Wdnich (Aug 26, 2014)

I have to say I am impressed with it. I took a 3/4 drill bit and an 1" thick piece of steel, and tried to bind it. It bored right through without a hitch. I like it. I like it even better at the  price I got it for.  I would also love to have a bench top model. I'll keep looking for one. A few on ebay at good prices but only pick-up no shipping.


----------



## george wilson (Aug 27, 2014)

I had an older model Craftsman bench model that had the tilting table. I had no place to put it,and sold it,so it's gone. Too bad ,as it was in very excellent shape. I hate to get rid of things like that.


----------



## chips&more (Aug 27, 2014)

Nice find! Not sure on the one you have? But, back in the day Craftsman offered a model(s) that had a 6” quill travel. And I had one of them and used that extra 2 or so inches a lot. And then I went and sold it, silly me. I have been looking for a drill press with a least 6” of travel ever since and it’s not that easy. In the meantime, I use my BP and its table and quill…Good Luck.


----------



## Ozwelder (Sep 2, 2014)

I like those old drill presses .They were built like a brick dunny.

Thirty  or forty years of service is nothing to these lovely bits of iron.Sadly I never seen any down under.

Oz


----------



## rafe (Sep 2, 2014)

I picked up a bench model twenty years ago and still use it, I found a nice southbend and use that one too , but I don't think I'd let the old craftsman (king seeley) go, just a good old DP, you did well getting a floor model


----------



## Wdnich (Sep 3, 2014)

I have it completely tore down right now. I have cleaned every last nook and cranny. There were burrs on the spindle shaft that I deburred and lapped back in. Everything that is chromed or aluminum has been cleaned and rebuffed. I am awaiting a break in the weather to get the paint done. The hardest part has been the post. It was heavily rusted, I have managed to get nearly all of it removed except for a few places, I am going to hit them with a mist of rust convertor, to stop the rust process. I replaced all four bearing in the quill and shaft. It will basically be brand new when I am done. The only thing is deciding whether I go back to gold that is on it, or industrial grey. It has been about a dozen different colors over the years. The two worst was fire engine red, and good ole John Deere Green. The last coat was the gold, but is was painted on with a brush.

Still waiting on the on/off switch with the emergency shut down paddle. It has the foot pedal, but I still want the old standy by on/off for safety sake.


----------



## Andre (Sep 3, 2014)

Wdnich said:


> I have it completely tore down right now. I have cleaned every last nook and cranny. There were burrs on the spindle shaft that I deburred and lapped back in. Everything that is chromed or aluminum has been cleaned and rebuffed. I am awaiting a break in the weather to get the paint done. The hardest part has been the post. It was heavily rusted, I have managed to get nearly all of it removed except for a few places, I am going to hit them with a mist of rust convertor, to stop the rust process. I replaced all four bearing in the quill and shaft. It will basically be brand new when I am done. The only thing is deciding whether I go back to gold that is on it, or industrial grey. It has been about a dozen different colors over the years. The two worst was fire engine red, and good ole John Deere Green. The last coat was the gold, but is was painted on with a brush.
> 
> Still waiting on the on/off switch with the emergency shut down paddle. It has the foot pedal, but I still want the old standy by on/off for safety sake.



Sounds good, should be a nice machine when your done. 

Any machine that's fully stripped down and reassembled with the proper lubricants will run twice as good as it would come from the factory. Plus it's a great learning experience.
I tore down my 109 to every bolt and screw. Cleaned it in kerosene, it was literally spotless when I put it back together. Runs like a dream, besides motor and belt noise it's silent and I can't even hear the motor from 30 feet away.


----------

